# a wee announcement...



## manda (Dec 10, 2004)

This time next thursday 'vancouver' and i will be spending our first day together...
Sean has bought a plane ticket to Sydney and we will be spending Xmas, New Years and a little longer together.
I'm very excited and know I wont sleep for the next 6 nights so god knows what I'll look like by the time he arrives! 

Just had to share!!!!!  :heart:  :heart:  :heart:  :heart:  :heart:  :heart:  :heart:


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2004)

I know you'll have a great time! Enjoy the visit :love:


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 10, 2004)

Oh wow girlie. Is it that time already? You're going to look absolutely beautiful when he gets there and will have a wonderful time. No worry there. :love:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm sure you will have a wonderful time. Enjoy


----------



## mygrain (Dec 10, 2004)

a "wee" announcement .  shewwww! I thought it was some other announcement.  Have fun and a safe trip!!!!  
(and I guess taking some photos is simply understood )


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2004)

Awesome, we want updates!


----------



## havoc (Dec 10, 2004)

MD is gonna be pissed LOL


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 10, 2004)

Havoc said:
			
		

> MD is gonna be pissed LOL




i wouldnt open that can of worms....  




md

congrats amanda, im sure you two will have loads of hot, wet fun!


----------



## Niki (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey I hope you'll have fun!


----------



## terri (Dec 10, 2004)

Very excited for both of you.....go easy on him, Manda.   Well, at first, anyway....


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Very excited for both of you.....go easy on him, Manda.   Well, at first, anyway....



Seems I've heard that line somewhere before Terri  :twisted:


----------



## terri (Dec 10, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And sage advice it remains, doesn't it?     :sillysmi: 





.....oh no, it is like Yoda I am talking again!!!!!    :shock:


----------



## Alison (Dec 10, 2004)

LMAO. I've never know you to give bad advice.


----------



## manda (Dec 10, 2004)

hehehe
thanks girls and guys

your support means a lot


----------



## Karalee (Dec 10, 2004)

Thats awesome news! Have fun


----------



## luckydog (Dec 11, 2004)

Hope you have an absolute blast Manda!

Say hi to everyone in Vancouver for me


----------



## manda (Dec 11, 2004)

if there is anyone IN vancouver, hes in big trouble


----------



## Vancouver (Dec 11, 2004)

i can't stop smiling these days. in fact, amanda has had me smiling for months now. i don't know how i got so lucky.


----------



## manda (Dec 11, 2004)

me too babe


----------



## Vancouver (Dec 11, 2004)

you dont have to take it easy on me btw.


----------



## manda (Dec 11, 2004)

hahaha!

i wasnt planning on it


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 11, 2004)

haha have a good time


----------



## Vancouver (Dec 11, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> hahaha!
> 
> i wasnt planning on it



really now.

 :shock:


----------



## photobug (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm thinking somebody better be stocked up on vitamins...


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 12, 2004)

OMG babe !!!!!!!!!!!! 

Your turn to be visited and loved up by a canuck-from-canuckia !!! Woo woo !

And ya got a good amount of time to spend together too .... i'm so happy for ya both :love: 

Mine just left this morninnnnng ... he was here a week but even if he was here a year it wouldnt be enough lol

Oh and you both have an idea of how good it'll be but I'll say the obvious : look forward to the most amazing couple of weeks  .....you'll feel like you've escaped to a wonderland together :love:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Dec 12, 2004)

That's fantastic!  Hope you have lots of fun. VC better understand that Ozzie xmases are hot as hell (lmao - I didn't actually mean it to sound like that).  Enjoy guys.

Damn Canucks are stealing all our ozzie girls.  I wonder if it's because they stay sober occassionally?


----------



## manda (Dec 13, 2004)

omg
3 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 13, 2004)

Awwwww I'm so excited for ya !!!!!  :hug:


----------



## markc (Dec 13, 2004)

*claps, bounces-up-and-down-in-his-chair, and giggles*


----------



## Vancouver (Dec 14, 2004)

alright....i'm on a plane tomorrow!!

bye all!! thanks for the well wishes. i promise to be good to your manda.

:love:


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 14, 2004)

Have a great time.... update us with pictures too!


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Have a great time.... update us with pictures too!



Absolutely! And video if you please  :shock:


----------



## manda (Dec 14, 2004)

there will be no video


omg hes here in less than 24 hours! on the plane for about an hour now.

im cleaning like mad hahaa


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2004)

I hope all this busy-work means you WILL be able to get a little shut-eye between now and then.   I know, I know.....    but try, anyway!

 :hug:   We're all wishing the best for you.


----------



## Corry (Dec 14, 2004)

24!!! :shock: 23, 22, 21, 20....he's almost there Manda!!!!  I'm so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 14, 2004)

oh my god!  oh my god! i bet he's flying over the ocean, right this very moment!


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> there will be no video



That was a joke...  :roll:


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 15, 2004)

*In a sing-song voice * 

Mandas gonna kiss a boyyyyyyyy , Manda's gonna kiss a boyyyyyyyyyyyy 

 

( yes we want details and pictures  )


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 15, 2004)

geez.... now you have me excited.... are guys supposed to be excited about these things?????


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 15, 2004)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> geez.... now you have me excited.... are guys supposed to be excited about these things?????



Littleman, didn't you know! He's probably on the plane RIGHT NOW!! 

Hey, do you you think he's in the restroom picking his nose right now?  WOULDN'T THAT BE EXCITING!!


----------



## oriecat (Dec 15, 2004)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> geez.... now you have me excited.... are guys supposed to be excited about these things?????



Why not?  Love and happiness is a rare and beautiful thing these days, so why wouldn't anyone share the excitement of those about to experience it.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 15, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> LittleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're right   :sillysmi:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 15, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> *In a sing-song voice *
> 
> Mandas gonna kiss a boyyyyyyyy , Manda's gonna kiss a boyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> ...



I hope she don't give him cooties   

Have fun Manda


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmmmm... wonder how long it will take Manda to post again. LMAO.


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm thinkin the girl is gonna be in a tizzy heart-rush for awhile  

I keep thinkin of em ... knowin that hes in Sydney with her now ... the lucky buggas get to spend until early January together  ! 

*Muah * Manda &amp; Sean .... very happy for ya both kiddo's :sillysmi: !!


----------



## oriecat (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't think we'll see Manda here for like a month! :goodvibe:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 16, 2004)

...and then there will be recovery time. But if we see either of them here in the next week or so we'll know...... (gulp)


----------



## manda (Dec 23, 2004)

quickie
we are having an AMAZING time
we are in love 
best time of my life

love you guys
merry xmas!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 23, 2004)

MD you shoulda got a ticket to Aussie Land.... It could have been you man... JK I am glad you guys are haing a great time.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 23, 2004)

Havoc... interesting Avatar.  Maybe I should get a ticket to come visit you in Portland? Why don't you PM me, let's talk.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> quickie
> we are having an AMAZING time
> we are in love
> best time of my life
> ...



Do I here the sound of people thinking about relocating? Nice one Manda. I feel very happy for the two of you - and what a nice time for it to happen  :love:


----------



## manda (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes, things are going well  

Have a very Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

Those two pics will go towards it being happy. You two look amazing together, very happy (and just a little smug   )
Enjoy  :sillysmi:


----------



## Corry (Dec 24, 2004)

Aw!!!! Those are great Manda!!!!  I'm so happy for you!!!  :hug:


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

You two look like you're having a blast! Keep us posted yo! 


Zach


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> You two look like you're having a blast! Keep us posted yo!
> 
> 
> Zach



I think they both got their hands too full for that!  :mrgreen:


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

:lmao: I was thinking something like that 



Three cheers for the happy couple!

Hip Hip Hooray
Hip Hip Hooray
Hip Hip Hooray!

Zach


----------



## Karalee (Dec 24, 2004)

:love: thanks for the pictures girly you two look exactly where you both are meant to be :heart: with each other.


Merry Christmas Manda and Sean!


----------



## oriecat (Dec 24, 2004)

:goodvibe:


----------



## havoc (Dec 24, 2004)

The pics look like your having a great time. Have a Merry Christmas Manda and Sean


----------



## Alison (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks like you're having a great time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2004)

Well we know what Santa gave THEM for Christmas... ;-)


----------



## ferny (Dec 25, 2004)

But what did they give each other?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> But what did they give each other?



 :shock: Where do I start?
The Birds and the Bees:
When a gentleman and a lady like each other they start by introducing themselves and they shake hands. The gentleman should raise his hat and say 'my word, they're big'....


----------



## Vancouver (Dec 26, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

hello all!!! hope you're all having a good holidayish time.

i am having the most amazing time with amanda in sydney. she is without a doubt the most wonderful and amazing person i have ever met. being with her is the easiest thing in the world and she makes me feel things no one else ever has. 

i am completely in love wth her.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 26, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! :love: Congrats you two!


----------



## Karalee (Dec 26, 2004)

:love:


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 26, 2004)

Congrats yo! You guys sound so happy together! I know exactly how ya feel. Its the same way I felt when I met my gal! 

Some special smileys just for this occasion!










Zach


----------



## Alison (Dec 26, 2004)

Congrats to you both. I know that feeling very well and there's nothing better :love: :heart:


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 26, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I know that feeling very well and there's nothing better :love: :heart:




You can say that again!


Zach


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2004)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> hello all!!! hope you're all having a good holidayish time.
> 
> ...



So the two of you are having fun down under, eh?   

Have fun you two and enjoy life!


----------



## oriecat (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi Sean! :hug::goodvibe:


----------



## triggerhappy (Dec 27, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Vancouver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can alway rely on hertz to lower the tone


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2004)

triggerhappy said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Old Reliable, that's me  :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Dec 27, 2004)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> hello all!!! hope you're all having a good holidayish time.
> 
> ...



Yaaaay!!!!  I'm not the sappiest person on the board anymore!!!!!  

Er...uh...I mean...I'm very happy for ya Manda and Sean!


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 27, 2004)

wow, sounds like things have sure worked out for you two... congrats :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm so happy to see you two looking so happy.   

I love love!    :cheer:   Glad you're all smitten and gooey-like.   It's the best!!!    :love:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Dec 28, 2004)

*does a fat little wobbly dance for the two of ya.


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 28, 2004)

They came up for AIR yay !!! :cheer: 

Now kiddies , as ya were .....back in ya mush-cave and resume the love-fest *hut hut * !  

Just dont forget about us ;  visit once in awhile eh


----------



## oriecat (Dec 31, 2004)

I would like to point everyone to Manda's latest photoblog entry.


Don't miss the caption underneath.   :goodvibe:  :love:  :sun:  :heart:  :sun:  :love:  :goodvibe:


----------



## terri (Dec 31, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I would like to point everyone to Manda's latest photoblog entry.
> 
> 
> Don't miss the caption underneath.   :goodvibe:  :love:  :sun:  :heart:  :sun:  :love:  :goodvibe:



aw......


----------



## manda (Dec 31, 2004)

hehehe

mindy is keeping everyone more up to date than sean and me.

we are at my home today for new years so we will most likely be subjecting our lovey dovey faces to the world some more on my various blogs. 

happy new years!


----------

